# Left handed - looking for an autoloader



## eastside honkers (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a left handed autoloader. I shoot a bottom ejection BPS and it's great, I just have some money burning a hole in my pocket and want to get an autoloader. I just assumed for a while that I would get the SBEII as it was the only lefty autoloader I could find. But reading around I see quite a few lefty's saying that they shoot right handed autos. How's that work? I shoot with both eyes open and the only time I ever shot a right handed gun, it was an 1187 and it filled my eyes with powder. Maybe cheap shells...But I'd love to try that SX3 but they don't make it in lefty. Could I still shoot it no problem? Any lefty's shooting that SX3? Can you adjust the safety and cast on it? Thanks


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I dont have any experience with the Sx3 but I have a 935 which is right handed and I shoot left handed and have never had a problem with the shells ejecting from the right. The only thing that is different is the operating handle for the bolt is on the right which isnt really a problem. I just move my right hand from the forend to use it. You should see if you can find someone with a SX3 that would let you shoot if you want to make sure.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I shoot left handed with a right handed Benelli M2. I had the safety reversed and the gun comes with stock shims to adjust for right or left hand shooters.

I really like it and have no problems shooting a right hand gun.

My son is a right hand shooter, so I can give it to him some day and all I have to do is have the safety reversed back and redo the shims and he's good to go.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

That is one of the reasons I choose a mossberg is the tang safety is really nice being left handed.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

I am also left handed and all i had ever shot is right hand guns still shoot alot of them you will find out that right guns are cheaper than left i have since got 2 new rifles in left hand the 1st is a DPMS AR-15 IN 223 CAL. the 2nd is a TIKKA T-3 lite in 270 WSM but would never spend the cash to get a left hand shotgun rights work very well for me


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

If you are a serious hunter,you won't find a better shotgun than the benelli,righty or lefty.However another semi auto to consider is the remington CT105,bottom ejecting semi auto,guys at my club say they shoot well and very low recoil.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

if I'm not a serious hunter can I find a better gun then the benelli? :wink:

That rem 105 cti seems like a good gun but there doesn't seem to be a lot of them out there to draw experience from. It also seems like more of a clay/upland gun.

The sx3 does come with shims to adjust the cast, drop, and LOP. Im pretty positive the safety is adjustable as well. Not sure about powder in the eyes though.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Not for the lefty,and yes the remington is for the sport shooter.What about a good o'u?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My brother's father is a lefty and he shot an American Arms O/U for many years. Then they bought him a left handed Benelli SBEII and he loves it.


----------



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have cebreal palsy and it affects my right side so i too am a lefty and i shoot a Remington 870 express and have no problems with it, but i do also have diffrent ways of doing things because of my disorder.....


----------



## aharvey010 (Feb 22, 2008)

im a lefty as well and shot a bps for a long time and others as well, but untill 2 years ago i had never shot a true left handed gun. i bought a SBEll, all i have to say is *i will never shoot a right handed gun again*i shoot my lefty sbell great it fits me, my shot percentage definatly went up a little


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm also a lefty and shoot an X2, had a little problem with the safety right away as i would push it back in just far enough when i would pull the trigger so i couldnt get another shot off..place i bought the gun from changed the safety around so its like a left hand gun, just takes some geting used to after shooting them that way for years..


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I am a lefty and i used to shoot a Remington 11-87 and it was great. now i hunt with an Ithaca Model 37


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I am a left handed shooter and I too have a couple of Browning BPS's because they have bottom ejection and a really nice safety switch on top. I started shooting a lefty SBE about 5 years ago because I was so sick and tired of my BPS's... They suck!!!! I know a bunch of people on here will rave about how good BPS's are but IMO THEY SUCK!!! and I would bet I shoot more rounds per year than 95% of the people on this site. Buy a SBE and be happy :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just a question about why you don't like the BPS. I have one the my only knocks on it are, its too heavy for long walks and the action is longer then normal. What don't oyu like about it NDMALLARD?


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

the ejection stoke is too long and the ejection slides are easily bent or get out of tune so the second and third rounds will not cycle. This topic has been covered extensively in the shotgun forum before. Some folks love their BPS's but IMO their are better pumps on the market. All though Like I said the top safety is really nice for rooster hunting.


----------

